# Ringcraft Classes Lancashire



## kaisa624

I'm trying to find ringcraft classes in Lancashire, near Clitheroe or Blackburn preferably, however have only found a couple quite far away.

Does anyone know any clubs at all in this area?

Thanks


----------



## leoti

Shame u only want those areas as hoping to open a new ringcraft in blackpool with my trainer


----------



## kaisa624

Well, the thing is, is that she lives with my OHand he doesn't drive. If I finally get the money to enable me to move up there then I'd be willing to do the drive, but it would take about an hour and half I think... never driven it to be fair.

We found one in Longridge, near Preston, but it's still a bit far with no car =[


----------



## ChowChowmum

Hi, I am also interested in Ringcraft classes near Blackburn (surrounding areas) but would be willing to travel. 

kaisa624-do you have the details of the class in Longridge? That isnt too far and could travel there.

leoti- Could you PM me with the details of the school you are hoping to open?

Any info is really appreciated!

X


----------



## kaisa624

Errm, no but I can try to find them again. They looked really good. We are currently at St Thomas' Dog Club in Blackburn at the moment, for Holly's puppy classes. However they only do GCDS, no agility or ringcraft.


----------



## ChowChowmum

Thank for the reply kaisa624, we went to St Thomas' with our older dog about 18 months ago. We enjoyed the class but I found it difficult to attend in the evening because of work so we have decided to go to Mellor Dog School with our new puppy becuase they run classes on a Saturday which is better for us.
If you do happen to find the details of the Ringcraft class could you PM the details? :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624

Oh we looked there, but because the OH can't drive, it's hard to get to from any train stations, however he lives in Clitheroe.

His mom doesn't work on a Thurs eve, so it's a good time for us to go...


----------



## kaisa624

The classes in Longridge are the first Tuesday of every month... One of the trainers at St Thomas goes there, and has details.

Didn't really like the St Thomas classes... what are Mellor Dog School like? St Thomas were rather short and not well organised we found...


----------



## ChowChowmum

Hi! We started at Mellor dog school today, we really enjoyed it. The classes are split into ages and there were about 7 in our group. It all seemed very organised and well run, I am looking forward to going next week. Did the lady give you a number to contact the ringcraft class on?


----------



## JadeyB

I think the classes you are asking about are run by a lady called Deborah Gornall. If you google Tinklebury Papillons you will be able to find her website. Hope this helps.


----------



## ChowChowmum

Thats great JadeyB, I found her info and have hopefully will attend her next class.


----------

